

Application Engineer Salary in Tokyo - gleenn

I&#x27;m an experienced Android software engineer. I moved to Tokyo a little while ago and am looking for a new job. I got an offer which is a third as much as I was making in San Francisco. I know it is a very different market here, but it&#x27;s pretty hard to swallow. I also don&#x27;t have a big background on what people are making here to know if it is in the right ballpark.<p>What are experienced engineers at start ups making?<p>What about other compensation?
======
patio11
That sounds like roughly market for Tokyo. You can do better, but you'll
probably need to get a job at a foreign corporation in Tokyo. Remote is, of
course, an option.

 _What about other compensation?_

Japanese companies are great about compensating you with internal social
status and decent at providing pecuniary benefits which are, for tax purposes,
not counted as "salary" (but that's like a 20% multiplier, not a 300%
multiplier), but if you were thinking equity, historically, companies here do
not award meaningful amounts of it.

------
brd
This obviously depends on what you were making before but 40-60k is the norm
in Japan from what I understand. Certainly a huge difference compared to the
US market.

------
mattmurdog
It's very different than what it's like here that's for sure. You're expected
to work longer hours for little(r) pay. It's a cultural thing to slave and
slave away and to be happy that you have a job and you're contributing to a
greater good.

------
chrisBob
You moved to Japan but it sounds like you still need to research Japaneese
culture. Salaries in Japan are lower but jobs typically make up for it in
stability.

------
laurieg
I worked at a startup outside of Tokyo (Fukuoka) and got a little over
3million yen. Programming salaries are low.

------
kamphey
Have you talked to Patio11? He might know.

